
Compyx: creating a multicolor 8‑bit font for browsers - bpierre
http://pixelambacht.nl/2014/compyx-a-multicolor-8bit-font/
======
bane
Once again, another fantastic idea that sources its idea from the demoscene,
one of the two great alternative software movements (the other being the
opensource movement).

------
178
It would be interesting to know if this transformative use of the multicolor
charsets counts as copyright infringement. I know "normal" (vector) fonts are
not protected by copyright because they don't cross the threshold of
originality, but I personally wouldn't lump the examples in the article into
the same category.

In any case it is really interesting to see how much creativity was put into
the distribution of _warez_ …

------
blackoil
Windows phone 8.1 also seem to have COLR/CPAL support.

------
Pxtl
... now I want all the fonts from classic '90s videogames. Doom font! Tyrian
font! Oh my God we're going to get so sick of all of those.

------
lelandbatey
This is a really cool thing, and I like the idea of multicolored fonts.

Something to note is this crashed Firefox for Android.

~~~
morsch
Worked fine for me, Firefox 29.0.1 on Cyanogenmod 11.

------
gdewilde
I found replacing letters with images to be very compatible with even the
oldest browsers.

[http://abc.go-here.nl/](http://abc.go-here.nl/)

------
Camillo
Could somebody please explain why people are going to all this trouble to do
weird things with fonts? Why not just use an image instead?

------
mnx
Nice, although I'd guess the biggest application will be in icon fonts, and
not those meant for text.

------
Semiapies
Seems to work for Chrome on the Mac, too.

------
mpyne
This is really cool.

